# [actualizacion kernel] error al re-emerger paquetes..

## upszot

Hola gente..

 tras actualizar el kernel a la version 2.6.34 realizo un 

```
module-rebuild populate
```

 y un 

```
M1530 upszot # module-rebuild list

** Packages which I will emerge are:

        =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250

        =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.0.12

        =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3

        =media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1

M1530 upszot # 
```

pero salvo  "media-libs/svgalib" todo lo demas no compila...estos driver son los que venia usando en los kernel anteriores (2.6.32)...

...lo de nvidia lo solucione asi... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6302424.html#6302424  (compile la ultima versión disponible)

para "app-emulation/virtualbox-modules" aplique la misma solución que con nvidia...habilite la ultima versión disponible de virtualbox (3.2.0) y se esta compilando sin problemas...

.. pero del "linux-uvc" la que estoy tratando de re-emerger es la ultima asi no se como solucionarlo... aca esta el log..http://pastebin.com/pJ2ahh4E

saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿Has verificado que no tengas dicho modulo instalado en el kernel?

Me ocurrio algo similar con este driver y creo recordar que es porque tenia los drivers del kernel seleccionados...

Quité los drivers del kernel y pude emergerlos sin problema.

Un saludo.

----------

